# الراديتر ( المشع الحراري) كيف يعمل!!أهميته!! Car Radiator &Its Importance



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 أغسطس 2009)

نظام التبريد في محرك السيارة​ 

مقدمة :
لقد تصفحت مواضيع السيارات بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وقد وجدت مقتطفات عن الراديترلذا أحببت أن أفرد له موضوعا خاصا لأهميته.

نعلم جميعا ان وظيفة الراديتر مهمة فهو مبرد للمياه في غرفة المحرك Engine Compartment وبالتالي فينبغي توخي الدقة في صيانته وتعبئته بماء خاص (Anti Freeze Liquid) للحفاظ على أداء المحرك وعدم سخونته . إن عدم فاعلية أداء الرادييتر قد تؤدي لاسمح الله إلى إشتعال منطقة المرك بما فيها من وقود وخراطيم وأسلاك كهربية نتيجة إرتفاع درجة الحرارة. وظيفة المبرد او المشع الحراري Radiator تتلخص في تبادلية الماء الحار مع الماء الأقل حرارة. ولنلقي نظرة على طريقة عمل الرادييتر.

المبادل الحراري (Heat Exchanger) : عبارة عن وحدة تستخدم لتبديل درجة حرارة الموائع . وللمقارنة فإن جهاز تكييف الهواء (Air Conditioning Unit) إنما هو عبارة عن مبادل حراري يقوم بتغيير درجة حرارة الغرفة عن طريق مرور الهواء من خلال أنابيب تحمل غاز التبريد (الفريون) فيتم تبريد أو تسخين الهواء ،، كذلك راديتر السيارة فهو عبارة عن مبرد لماء تبريد المحرك، وذلك عن طريق مرور الماء الساخن داخل أنابيب نحاسية لها زعانف (Fins) لتشتيت الحرارة إلى الهواء الجوي عن طرق مروحة توضع أمام زعانف الراديتر لطرد الحرارة للخارج و تبريد الماء.


تتم عملية الاحتراق (Combustion) والتي تتسبب في نتاج حرارة عالية يمكن أن تسبب أضرارا بالغة و خطيرة على أجزاء المحرك ،، لذلك كان لابد من إيجاد نظام كامل للتخلص من الحرارة العالية لكل جزء من أجزاء المحرك.

نظام التبريد في محرك السيارة من أهم و ابرز أنظمة السيارة ،، حيث يعتمد عمر المحرك الافتراضي (Engine Lifetime) على كفاءة دورة التبريد في التخلص من حرارة المحرك للوقود بسرعة ومعدل مناسب لتشغيل المحرك في درجة حرارة مناسبة (ما بين 70- 90 درجة مئوية) ، حيث أن تشغيل تحت درجة حرارة مرتفعة يؤدي إلى غليان الماء وفقدانه.. وكذلك فإن تشغيله في درجة حرارة منخفضة يؤدي الى عدم كفاءته وفقد قدرته لعدم حرق كامل الوقود وتسرب بعضه على جدار الاسطوانة خلال حلقات المكابس (Piston Rings) مكتسحا الزيت أمامه إلى حوض الزيت فيعمل على تغيير لزوجته (Oil Viscosity) وتلفه. وتعتمد معظم السيارات على الماء للتخلص من حرارة الاحتراق الزائدة .

مكونات نظام التبريد بمحرك السيارة :-

1- المشع الحراري الراديتر -Radiator 
2- مروحة التبريد (Cooling Fan )
3- مضخة الماء Water Pump 
4- الترموستات Thermostat
5- خراطيم التوصيل . (Connecting Hoses)

دورة التبريد بالمحرك : -

تعتمد فكرة تبريد محرك السيارة على سحب الحرارة المتولدة على رأس الاسطوانة Cylinder Head نتيجة حدوث الاحتراق الداخلي ، بواسطة الماء (( سائل التبريد )) الى الراديتر حيث يتم التخلص من هذه الحرارة عن طريق انتقال الحرارة بالحمل Convection بين الراديتر و الهواء الجوي ، وعند حدوث انتقال الحرارة في الراديتر يبرد الماء ثم يتجه مرة اخرى الى اجزاء المحرك المراد تبريدها .








​ 

شكل رقم ( 1) 
دورة التبريد​ 

مكونات دورة التبريد بالمحرك:-

1- مضخةالمياه ( Water Pump )

توجد المضخة عادة في مقدمة المحرك وتأخذ حركتها من عمود المرفق (عمود الكرنك Crank Shaft-) عن طريق سير من الجلد (Belt) وتقوم بدفع الماء حول أجزاء المحرك الساخنة فيمر ماء التبريد في الفراغات حول الاسطوانة ثم في الممرات حول الصمامات وقواعد شمعات الإشعال (Spark Plugs) في راس الاسطوانة وتسمى هذه المنطقة بغرفة المحرك ((Engine Compartment .







شكل رقم (2)
مضخةالمياه Water Pump

تنتقل الحرارة الناتجة من احتراق الخليط (Fuel and Air Mixture) إلى رأس الاسطوانة المعدني وجدار الاسطوانات ثم إلى ماء التبريد حولها . يتضح مما سبق أهمية دور مضخة المياه التي تعمل على ضخ الماء في دورة التبريد ،، واي عطل فيها يؤدي حتما الى ارتفاع حرارة الماء وبالتالي ارتفاع حرارة المحرك .


2- المشع الحراري -الراديتر ( Radiator ) :- 

مثبت أمام المحرك على شاسيه السيارة (Chassis) بإحكام على وسادات جلدية (Rubber Cushions) لمنع اهتزازه (Vibration) وتلفه ،، ويتكون المشع من خزنة نحاسية علوية وأخرى سفلية تتصل كل منها بالأخرى عن طريق مواسير راسية مبططة الشكل يتصل المشع بخراطيم جلدية مرنة (Rubber Hoses) من أعلى برأس الاسطوانة ومن أسفل بمجمع الاسطوانات عن طريق مضخة الماء.







شكل (3)
الراديتر ( Radiator ) 

تنتقل الحرارة من الماء إلى جدار المواسير النحاسية (بدأ إستبدالها بالألمونيوم وغيرها من السبائك) التي تنتقل بالتالي إلى تيار الهواء المار بين المواسير. أثناء سير السيارة يمر الماء البارد إلى خزنة المشع السفلية ويسحب الماء منها خلال خرطوم إلى مجمع الاسطوانات.

يوجد بالخزنة العلوية فتحة لتزويد المشع بالماء ، مغطاة بغطاء معدني ذو صمامين محملين بزنبرك ويعمل على زيادة الضغط داخل المشع زيادة طفيفة عن الضغط الجوى ليرفع درجة حرارة غليان الماء .. يعمل احد هذين الصمامين على المحافظة بصفة دائمة على ضغط معين داخل المشع وتصريف الضغط الزائد ، أما الصمام الأخر فيدفع بشدة عند ارتفاع الضغط ليسمح لهروبه.

يحتاج المحرك عند بدء التشغيل لسرعة رفع درجة حرارته إلى درجة تشغيله المعتاد لتلافى تأكل أجزائه وتلافى زيادة استهلاك الوقود.

كيف يحدث التبادل الحراري داخل الراديتر ؟

يحدث ذلك من خلال شكل و تقسيمة مواسير الراديتر ، حيث يعتبر الراديتر مبادل حراري ويحدث التبادل الحراري عن طريق التوصيل (Conduction Heat Transfer) ، و ذلك بتلامس الانابيب داخل الراديتر ، و الحمل (Convection Heat Transfer) ، عن طريق الفراغات المملوءة بالهواء داخل الراديتر ، و يتم طرد الحرارة من خلال الحمل الحار بين الانابيب والهواء الجوي .

يثبت الراديتر في مقدمة السيارة مباشرة و أثناء سير السيارة يمر تيار الهواء خلال المواسير فيعمل على انخفاض درجة حرارة الماء به عند تشغيل المحرك .


3- الثرموستات ( Thermostat ) :-

يحدث عادة زيادة الضغط داخل دورة التبريد نتيجة زيادة الحرارة .. لذلك كان من الضروري استخدام ثرموستات لتنظيم حركة الماء داخل الدورة .







شكل رقم (4)
الثرموستات ( Thermostat )

يتم تركيب الترموستات عند مخرج الماء من رأس الاسطوانة إلى المشع ، ويتحكم في سريان الماء ، وهو عبارة عن صمام ذو سربنتينة حلزونية مملوءة بسائل يتبخر عند درجة حرارة معينة فتتمدد وتعمل على فتح الصمام تدريجيا وتسمح بسريان الماء .. عند غلق الصمام ، يسمح للماء بالمرور في مجرى جانبي إلى مدخل الماء في المضخة، فيمنع ارتفاع الضغط في دورة التبريد.

4- مروحة التبريد : ( Cooling Fan ) 

عند توقف تحرك السيارة ينعدم مرور تيار الهواء ، لذا توضع مروحة بين الراديتر والمحرك ، تركب المروحة عادة على طنبورة إدارة مضخة الماء وتقوم المروحة بسحب الهواء خلال مواسير الراديتر.







شكل (5)
مروحة التبريد Cooling Fan 


تعمل المروحة اوتوماتيكيا عند توقف السيارة و ذلك عن طريق (( مفتاح حراري )) – يعمل بنفس نظرية الترموستات – فعندما ترتفع درجة الحرارة ، يحدث تمدد داخل هذا المفتاح مسببا غلق الدائرة الكهربية و بالتالي يتم تشغيل المروحة ، و عندما تقل درجة الحرارة ينكمش مسببا فتح الدائرة وتوقف المروحة .

___________________________________________________________

مراجع الموضوع (الروابط)
1- http://auto.howstuffworks.com/cooling-system6.htm

2- http://study4uae.com/vb/study4uae133/article38915


مواضيع ذات علاقة :
*1- *اضغط هنا .

*2- *اسبابلارتفاع حرارة محرك السيارة ‏ 

والله الموفق ​


----------



## engr.amin (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا د. محمد على توضيحاتك 
انت بحر في العلوم 
وفيض في الادب
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو مخلص (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء دكتور محمد على هذا الشرح الكافي والوافي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وتقبل مني فائق الاحترام


----------



## احمد يوسف سلمان (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## اسماءمصطفى (12 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير دكتور محمد


----------



## العقاب الهرم (13 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أغسطس 2009)

engr.amin قال:


> شكرا د. محمد على توضيحاتك
> انت بحر في العلوم
> وفيض في الادب
> جزاك الله كل خير


 
جزاك الله خير مهندس أمين.
أرفق أخي فالعلم بحر كبير كبير جداً
يقول المولى سبحانه ( وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا)
وما نحن إلا طلبة علم.
وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أغسطس 2009)

أبو مخلص قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء دكتور محمد على هذا الشرح الكافي والوافي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> وتقبل مني فائق الاحترام


 
الأخ المهندس أبو مخلص 
اللم آمين ، تقبل الله دعوتك وأثابك خيرا منها.
لك كل التقدير.
وجزاك الله كل خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أغسطس 2009)

احمد يوسف سلمان قال:


> جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 


م محمد حمدى السيد قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 
بارك الله فيكم ومشكورين.............​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أغسطس 2009)

اسماءمصطفى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير دكتور محمد


 
بارك الله فيك 
أختي المهندسة اسماء مصطفى
ووفقك الله.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ الفاضل م. العقاب الهرم 

اولا: أشكر لك مرورك
ثانيا: لك تقديري على الإضافات الرائعة

ثالثا : جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك.
دمت طيبا وكل عام وأنت بخير.​


----------



## engr.amin (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع تم تناوله في عدة عناوين............


----------



## علاء النصيراوي (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ابحث عن كتب التبريد والتكيف التي تدرس بالجامعة العراقية ..... الاخوة الاصدقاء الي بيعرف النهج ممكن يبعثة الي . واكون شاكر .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يناير 2010)

engr.amin قال:


> الموضوع تم تناوله في عدة عناوين............


 
مشكور مرورك وفقنا الله وإياك .​


----------



## سمير شربك (19 يناير 2010)

أول تعليق :


engr.amin قال:


> شكرا د. محمد على توضيحاتك
> انت بحر في العلوم
> وفيض في الادب
> جزاك الله كل خير


ثاني تعليق :

*الموضوع تم تناوله في عدة عناوين............*

التعليقين من شخص واحد على نفس الموضوع :مرة مدح وشكر ومرة 0000000
على كل حال دكتور محمد شكرا علىالموضوع الغني والمفيد​


----------



## م ابوفارس (19 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع وسوف اقوم ان شاء الله بطباعة هذا الموضوع للأستفادة منه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يناير 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> أول تعليق :
> 
> ثاني تعليق :
> 
> ...


 
اشكرلك ملاحظتك .. مهندس سمير 
اعتقد ان الأخ مهندس امين أحب ان يوضح ان هناك مواضيع أخرى عن تبريد السيارات والرادييتر 
تم تناولها في الملتقى 
وهو مصيب .. ولكن حبذا لو ذكر روابطها .. 
فهي متوفرة في الملتقى لو بحث بواسطة اداة البحث.

مشكور وفقك الله .​


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك دكتور محمد على هذا التوضيح الجميل0000000000

تقبل تحياتي000000000000


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمشرف الداعم العقاب وبارك الله فيك 0000

لك مني كل الاحترام 0


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 مارس 2010)

omar abdelsadek قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم​
> 
> :7::7::7::7::7:​​​
> 
> ...


 
الأخ عمر عبدالصادق 
بارك الله فيك ويسر أمرك 
ومشكور على كلماتك الجميلة ..







السعادة تغمرنا برقيق العبارة وشفافية الكلمة.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 مارس 2010)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> شكرا لك دكتور محمد على هذا التوضيح الجميل0000000000
> 
> تقبل تحياتي000000000000


 
المهندس طارق حسن محمد






​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 مارس 2010)

الموضوع للتثبيت​


----------



## السوداني الاسد (30 مارس 2010)

لك مني الشكر والتجله علي المواضيع المتميزه وفقك الله


----------



## قباني7 (4 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أبريل 2010)

السوداني الاسد قال:


> لك مني الشكر والتجله علي المواضيع المتميزه وفقك الله


 
الأخ المهندس السوداني الأسد 
ولك مني الشكر على مروركم .. وفقك وبارك الله فيك.​


----------



## ben samiy (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله احسن الجزاء 
ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## الفرجانى2 (23 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك موضوع جيد


----------



## احسان الشبل (10 مايو 2010)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشت الايادي الي كتبت هالموضوع الرائع


----------



## tqgate (16 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## وليد نماء (31 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## black88star (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على المعلومة ..جزآك الله خيراً
عـــــوافي


----------



## الرسام الصغير (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا د : محمد 
لافض فوك ولازال قلمك ينبض بالعلم


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (21 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وفي علمكم


----------



## بدر اللحياني (22 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزاك كل خير اخي حماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااده لك مني اجمل تحيه وتقدير


----------



## م.سعد نجم (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ChainDozer (24 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شاكر لك موضوع القيم و المفيد اخونا الدكتور
لدي سؤال: لا يخفى عليك سيدي ان اكثر السيارات تنزع عنها الثرموستات و سيارتي احدى تلك السيارات
الملاحظ ان في الاجواء الساخنة او عند تشغيل المكيف يرتفع المؤشر قليلا جدا(اقل من الربع) و في غيرها يكون
مؤشر الحرارة صفرا و يدل على حالة المحرك بالطبع !!!
سؤالي، هل بقاء حرارة المحرك باردا يزيد من استهلاك الوقود و ضعف في عزم السيارة؟
و هل تنصحني باعادة الثرموستات الى مكانه؟
ملاحظة: سيارتي لها تسع سنوات على الطريق و قطعت اقل من 180 الف كم، دفع رباعي تعشيق تلقائي،

خالص احترامي و تقديري

اخوك م/ ابو احمد - صنعاء اليمن


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يوليو 2010)

ChainDozer قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> شاكر لك موضوع القيم و المفيد اخونا الدكتور
> لدي سؤال: لا يخفى عليك سيدي ان اكثر السيارات تنزع عنها الثرموستات و سيارتي احدى تلك السيارات
> الملاحظ ان في الاجواء الساخنة او عند تشغيل المكيف يرتفع المؤشر قليلا جدا(اقل من الربع)
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ المهندس أبو أحمد : 
أوردت عدة نقاط متداخلة .. 

أولا  : فصل (إزالة ) الثرموستات خطأ فني .. ويجب إعادته وإستبداله بآخر جيد الصنع وجديد .

ثانيا : من المؤكد أن الأجواء الحارة تؤدي لرفع درجة الحرارة ؛ حيث أن النقل الحراري Heat transfer إلى الجو الحار يقل عنه في الجو البارد.. 

ثالثا : المكيف يسحب مقدارا معين من قدرة المحرك .. وبالتالي يؤدي إلى زيادة في حركة المحرك RPM مما يؤدي إلى سخونة أكثر.. ولكن كما ذكرت فهو أقل من ربع الحد ألأقصى .. وهذا طبيعي جدا.

رابعا : إستهلاك الوقود يعتمد على عدة عوامل .. منها حرارة الجو .. وطبعا المكيف يزيد في إستهلاك الوقود .. سلوك طرق مرتفعة .. كما هو الحال في اليمن الشقيق.. 
عمر المحرك .. الصيانة الدورية وتغيير البواجي والفلاتر فلتر الزيت والبنزين وغسل البخاخات .. والمحافظة على الراديتر بصيانته وغسله بإستخدام السوائل المخصصة للتبريد anti freeze fluids .


ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت للإجابة ..
شاكر لك مرورك ..ومثنيا على أسئلتك.
وفقنا الله وإياك.

​


----------



## uaeboy22 (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا .. وزادك علما نفعا بما يخدم الاسلام


----------



## ChainDozer (29 يوليو 2010)

عزيزنا الدكتور الكريم/ باشراحيل
بارك الله لك في علمك و زادك من فتوحاته الربانية

اشكر الله اليك لحسن وصفك و تكرما من وقتك علينا بالرد الشافي
خاص احترامي
اخوك: م/ ابو احمد


----------



## التائبة الي الله (16 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## black88star (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير 
عوآفي


----------



## Eng.Amr Salah (25 أغسطس 2010)

اجمل منتدى هندسى عربى على النت كله
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود الجبارة يا دكتورنا الوردة
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## ahmed malik (19 سبتمبر 2010)

_وفقك الله_


----------



## ابوEYAD (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حيدر مناتي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

Dear brother thank you from my heart


----------



## فارس عراقي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## saad309 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يجزاك خير ويرفع قدرك


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/احمدابراهيم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااا على هذا الموضوع الممتاز والمفيد جدااا


----------



## سعيد معمل (25 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد العزيز احمد (1 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اعزائي ابحث عن حل لسيارتي
كيف لي ان اعرف ان مضخة الما ء تعمل بشل صحيح 
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمراياد (25 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بك استاذنا العزيز


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 مارس 2011)

قباني7 قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررر


 


ben samiy قال:


> جزاكم الله احسن الجزاء
> ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير


 


احسان الشبل قال:


> عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشت الايادي الي كتبت هالموضوع الرائع


 

بارك الله فيكم 
وشاكر لكم طيب الكلمات وعبق المفردات.
وعشتم ودامت طلتكم بالملتقى.​


----------



## m3_dolphen (6 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير شهاب (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع رائع جداً...


----------



## ahmed malik (2 فبراير 2013)

موضوع جميل وسهل ومفيد جداً وخير الكلام ما قل ودل .


----------



## mohamed_bakry (3 فبراير 2013)

مشكووووووووووور .......تسلم على الموضوع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 سبتمبر 2015)

العفو.. وجزى الله الجميع كل خير.


----------

